# Recessive Red pigeons with poorly reddened flights and tails.



## rastgo (Mar 29, 2011)

When I mate throughout richly colored recessive red pigeons to either brown / blue spread birds, and then mate the siblings together, my rec.red youngsters always (without exception) have poorly reddened flight and tail feathers. I have tried both ways, i.e., by taking a rec. red male with a brown or a blue spread male, and vice versa. The rec.red youngsters always have the same color.

Can anyone shed some light on what makes a rec.red bird richly colored in the flights and the tail? Any help / insight is very welcome.

(BTW, my recessive red birds are seraphim-monks that get their bald heads after the first few moults, while my brown / black birds are mookees).


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Recessive red alone would not give that richness which you are talking.
Recessive red along with spread and other red phenotypes like mealy, indigo gives pretty nice red coloration.

The poorly colored youngsters even though inherited the rec red, may not have inherited the other supportive genes which is giving the richness to the original bird

And sure, a couple pictures would help 

What were the parent birds to the richly colored recessive reds ?


----------



## rastgo (Mar 29, 2011)

Since you belong to India, it is perhaps easier to explain that the original red grandparent is a very nice "Indian Jogya" pigeon, with a deep red color on the entire body. This when mated to a female mookee (throughout chocolate brown, i.e., brown spread), gave ash red spread (uniform ash throughout with some redness in the mane) male and female youngs. When I crossed these siblings together, I got a few birds (of which I have only one left) which were recessive red with flights and tails not as red as the body or the Jogya pigeon. 

I know about indigo, mealy, spread etc. influencing the quality of recessive red, but don't quite understand how to force them together. The selfing should have automatically resulted in at least a few birds with all the right modifiers which make the splendid red of their "Jogya" grandparent, shouldn't it?

Thanks for your response.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The terms used for pigeons vary from state to state here in India, especially since each state speaks different language  So I am not sure what an India Jogya is.....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you post some pictures? Indigo is a great modifier to add in. Spread is a good start.


----------



## rastgo (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, I will add a few pictures ASAP to tell exactly what I am speaking about.


----------

